
Bot Dollars – Learn how to price your bot - tahaqadri
http://botdollars.d5gravity.com
======
tahaqadri
I have collected bot pricing data from more than 25 bots, this might help bot
developers to understand how various bots are priced. The data is collected
and sorted according to various pricing data points such as freemium, per
month, per user, trial periods, pricing tiers, annual and enterprise plans.

